# Lemon title for Uber?



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Does anyone know if a lemon title car can be used for Uber/Lyft? My first thought was no. However, the Uber site lists "rebuilt/reconstructed/salvage". It doesn't specifically say "branded" which can also be from theft, abandoned or lemon/buyback. 

Anyone have experience getting a branded but non-salvaged/accident vehicle approved by Uber?


----------



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

I don't know the answer but I've never seen anything say it's prohibited but maybe ask Uber this.

On the other hand why would you want to buy a lemon law car. As I understand it for a car to have that designation it has to have something seriously wrong with it that the dealership repeatedly failed to fix. Even if you could get the car for half the normal price it doesn't sound like a deal to me.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

*Should* be pretty simple: if the title doesn't say any of those three things, you should be good to go. The caveat here is, of course, that you are dealing with Uber after all, so anything is possible. ?‍♂


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

EaglesFan said:


> I don't know the answer but I've never seen anything say it's prohibited but maybe ask Uber this.
> 
> On the other hand why would you want to buy a lemon law car. As I understand it for a car to have that designation it has to have something seriously wrong with it that the dealership repeatedly failed to fix. Even if you could get the car for half the normal price it doesn't sound like a deal to me.


The thing about lemon vehicles is that by Utah law, if the dealer can't fix the issue after 3 attempts, they have to buy it back. In this case, the "problem" was a bad window actuator. This was fully documented by the dealer. I've test driven the car and it rides like a dream. I'm a gear head so I know what to look for and I can't find any sign of trouble. Oh, and the window works fine now. They later discovered that it wasn't the actuator at all but the switch. So basically, they replaced the actuator/motor 3X, but since it was the switch it never solved the problem. Boom - lady complained once again and turned it in. Now it's a "lemon".



TomTheAnt said:


> *Should* be pretty simple: if the title doesn't say any of those three things, you should be good to go. The caveat here is, of course, that you are dealing with Uber after all, so anything is possible. ?‍♂


Ain't that the truth. They could tell me it's ok but then revoke me at any time and I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

losiglow said:


> The thing about lemon vehicles is that by Utah law, if the dealer can't fix the issue after 3 attempts, they have to buy it back. In this case, the "problem" was a bad window actuator. This was fully documented by the dealer. I've test driven the car and it rides like a dream. I'm a gear head so I know what to look for and I can't find any sign of trouble. Oh, and the window works fine now. They later discovered that it wasn't the actuator at all but the switch. So basically, they replaced the actuator/motor 3X, but since it was the switch it never solved the problem. Boom - lady complained once again and turned it in. Now it's a "lemon".
> 
> Ain't that the truth. They could tell me it's ok but then revoke me at any time and I wouldn't be surprised.


Never take your car there !

( if they cant test a Switch in 3 visits, they are useless!)


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Common sense says "It's good to go"

Uber Support sense says "Meh, maybe"

YMMV......good luck and keep us posted what they say


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Never take your car there !
> 
> ( if they cant test a Switch in 3 visits, they are useless!)


Oh, I avoid the dealerships like the plague. Unless it's a recall service.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

You cannot use it in my market.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I called Uber support today and they said no. Not lemon cars.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

My 1st/2nd uber cars were both Manufacturer Buy Backs. Had no problem signing up with them and driving for years. You do save money upfront but.......The VERY BIG heart burn i learned is when its time to trade in. Dealers will low ball the crap out you, especially with Rideshare mileage. Seriously not worth it. Pay more and get a clean title


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

They will not allow salvage titled rebuilds I know this for a fact... I see no difference in a lemon title.... I highly doubt it..


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Uberguyken said:


> They will not allow salvage titled rebuilds I know this for a fact... I see no difference in a lemon title.... I highly doubt it..


Uber only needs a copy of the registration right ? Does it say on registration paper that this is a lemon title ?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It normally has a status section on the title, lemon, salvage, rebuilt, etc.......the actual DMV registration I do not know about in the US. Here in Canada they show it on the DMV documents however, as we have no such thing as a title.

GOOGLE an image of a current CA registration for Los Angeles to answer your question.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Ain't that the truth. They could tell me it's ok but then revoke me at any time and I wouldn't be surprised.


This is why it's not worth bothering


----------

